# Earthbound/Mother Fanclub



## Ambipom (Aug 30, 2008)

Because we needed this. It's one of the best series ever, and a fair amount of people like this game. I'm suprised there hasn't been one of thse before.

Members:
Ambipom
Alxprit
IcySapphire

Yay for Earthbound!

I am _terrible_ at making these intro things.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 30, 2008)

You didn't expect me, right? Naw, you did expect me.

I love the MOTHER series so much, I attempted (and completed) a solo challenge in MOTHER3. You may applaud now.

Or not. Really, it's not that big a deal. Anyway, I'm here.


----------



## IcySapphire (Aug 30, 2008)

Count me in too! I'm head over heels in love with the original eight melodies.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome, I guess you guys are accepted.

Or whatever, I suck at making clubs.

Question: If there was another Mother/Earthbound character in Brawl, who do you think it would be?

Masked Man ftw.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 30, 2008)

I have always voted Kumatora. We need Girls and she has just the personality for brawling.


----------



## Abufi (Aug 31, 2008)

JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN

the mother series is so awesome.  i currently only own mother3, and i've only played eb on an emulator and i've kinda never played mother, but i'm trying to save up for an eb cart now that i have a snes.
my favorite character from eb is a tie between ness and jeff (leaning a little more towards jeff though), and my favorite in mother3 is duster, then lucas.

and uh, for brawl?  giegue, masked man, or flint.  or jeff


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 31, 2008)

Accepted!

Alxprit: Kumatora would be a good choice too.

Abufi: I'm not sure how Gigue would work. Flint would be cool, and Jeff- He should also be in, I have a moveset for him somewhere.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 31, 2008)

I never played Earthbound Zero either, and don't plan to. Eh, that's life.


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 31, 2008)

hello!
i am joining :D
i've played earthbound and a little part of mother (i sucked at it though)
i'm just waiting for the mother3 patch atm

also masked man for sbb4 >:0


----------



## Ambipom (Sep 1, 2008)

Accepted.

What's your favorite song from Earthbound? I like Pokey Means Business, and Deep Darkness is cool too.


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 1, 2008)

From the second game... "Smiles and Tears", definately.
Up there are "Your Name, Please" and "Franky."


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 1, 2008)

The original Eight Melodies by far!

Take a melody,
Simple as can be;
Give it some words, and
Sweet harmony
Raise your voices!
All day long now, love grows strong now
Sing a melody of
Love, oh love...


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 2, 2008)

But Ambipom is taking about Mother 2...


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 2, 2008)

In that case...

Smiles and Tears
vs. New Age Retro Hippie
In the desert


----------



## Abufi (Sep 2, 2008)

eh, i like a bunch of them.  but i guess my absolute favorites are the hippie theme, pokey means business, good friends/bad friends, battle against a weird opponent, battle against an unsettling opponent, and the music playing when you first go outside and pokey's bothering the cops.


----------



## Greed (May 8, 2010)

I'd like to join. The MOTHER/Earthbound series has got to be my favorite retro RPG to play. I have a SNES and every once and awhile I'll hook it up and play EarthBound as well as play the fan translation version of MOTHER 3 on my computer. MOTHER 3's soundtrack really amazed me as well as the one for EarthBound. I haven't played MOTHER/EarthBound 0 yet because I can't find a lagite site to get it's ROM from thats in english, I've seen millions of videos of it though so hopefully I'll get to play it some day so I can say that I've played and beaten all the MOTHER/EarthBound games. I also did a fan fic with MOTHER 3 back on this one forum I used to go to, I still have the story saved and I'm willing to continue it if y'all would want to read it since we're all EB fans here. Let me know :3


----------



## Dinru (May 8, 2010)

Join please kay thanks.

I've played and beaten Mother 3. I almost got Earthbound at one point, but I couldn't afford Earthbound and food at the same time. I adore these games... I really like Smiles and Tears, the original Eight Melodies, Theme of Love, and 16 Melodies. I'm so unoriginal.


----------

